# HELP - My cat keeps rocking and moaning



## sammee0775 (Jun 18, 2004)

For the last couple of months my cat will make a noise which sounds like a cross between a moan and howl while she rocks back and forth on her hyne legs. I dont think that she is in pain when she does this but it is very weird and I dont know what to do. If anyone has experienced anything like this I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks you so much.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I've never heard of anything like that. My advice is to see a vet about it.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Is she spayed? If not she is probably in heat, get her spayed asap.


----------



## sammee0775 (Jun 18, 2004)

*payge*

She is almost 11 years old and was spayed when she was about 5 months old. I hate to see her like this. It isnt constant, but lately maybe once a day and when she does it and the sound that she makes is kind of weird and creepy.


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

One of my 18 year olds does exactly the same thing, not always, but quite a bit, mainly at night and it sounds like she does the same meow/growl noise too. When I spoke to the vet about it he said she was probably going senile. She also kinda 'stares' into space. I know cats do that sometimes but there was something different about it - almost a vacant look. You know how the elderly can sometimes drift off onto another planet and start talking rubbish - its almost like she is doing that. 

There was some kind of drug to help but it didn't actually stop her being senile, just helps with the 'actions'. The weird meow and the rocking were not harming her so I decided against it as I couldnt see the point of pumping her full of drugs if she wasnt in any pain.

Ask the vet, they will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## sammee0775 (Jun 18, 2004)

*nikki*

Maxi does it in the night also. She was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism in January and this started about April-May and when I asked the doctor he said he really wasnt sure and would need to see her do it. I have been tempted to video tape it for him. He didnt feel that it was related to the disease though. My husband actually has mentioned that he sees her staring off and says that she looks confused. I also noticed that she doesnt realize a lot of things into the last minute. This is so sad forme because she is still so young. Thank you so much for the help - now I have more to look into. Have you ever read anything on it? If so, I would love to read it. Thanks again.


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep, I think that is the illness - I know it is something to do with the tyroid anyway. My cousins cat has it and takes drugs for it but my vet doesn't think the drugs are very helpful as its really down to her age more than anything and there's nothing can be done about that!. 

I have only read about the illness on the net and they were all sites in the US - vets there seem to treat it more aggressively than UK vets although I could be wrong. I can't remember reading anything from vets in the UK about the condition.


----------



## sammee0775 (Jun 18, 2004)

*thyroid*

in the US they like to treat the disease with radio active iodine treatment - where they inject the iodine into the cat and then they hold her at the facility for anywhere from 3-10 days. i dont know if i can do that to her and when i finally thought i could this all started and now i am confused.


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Well then if I were you I would pop her along to the vets and see what they suggest. If she isnt in any pain then you may have to decide between treating it and not treating it. I think if you take some advice from your vet, look stuff up on the internet etc etc then you can make an informed decision about whats best for Maxi. I decided against treatment purely because, from what the vet said, Rosie wouldn't really benefit from it. But she is 18 and frankly, living on borrowed time.

Good luck Maxi!


----------



## nikki (Jun 16, 2004)

Me again. I have just had a shuffle around the net and found a decent description on here

http://www.darwinvets.plus.com/cats/hyperthyroid.htm

Its a UK site but I doubt if treatment is much different anywhere else. It has kinda made me think that maybe I should go back to the vet and discuss treatment for Ro as it seems to be simpler than I was led to believe. The prognosis for younger cats is certainly good so chin up!!

Nikki


----------

